# Ipod touch 4G bloqué



## Khris56 (14 Janvier 2011)

Hi, J'ai un souci avec mon Ipod touch 4G que je viens d'acheter.  Enfaite, je les branché avec le câble usb et Itunes plante juste après,  j'ai essayer pas mal de truc mais rien a faire. L'écran est bloqué et on  n'y voit le câble usb avec une flèche qui pointe vers Itunes.. Aidez  moi svp 
​


----------



## Maekhong (15 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Déjà installer la dernière version dispo de iTunes et ensuite lire le manuel qui se trouve ici:


http://support.apple.com/fr_FR/manuals/#ipodtouch


Je viens d'acquérir un iPod Touch 4G et en suivant les instruction tout c'est déroulé sans problème.


----------

